# Custom Lemur/Touch OSC templates for specific kontakt libraries?



## gsilbers (Dec 18, 2021)

Im trying to get more into the iPad touch controller and ideally i would like to set up templates for specific sample libraries.

Most of the info is related to keyswitches and CC1/cc11 or mic position levels and specific to each daw.

Id like to to have specific bottons show up and be able to change settings of effects, press buttons to turn effects on/off etc inside of kontakt.
so basically to press buttons in my ipad and that would affect the bottons on my sample library gui. I press the "effects" button and the gui in kontakt changes to show the effects. Then i press "compressor" and the controls of the compressor show up on the kontakt gui. I guess like if i had a touch screen mac 

And that it works for any daw. Im using logic but would like it to work in cubase and pro tools.

Ive read logic seems specially finicky on this sort of stuff.

And does metagrid a better alternative?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 19, 2021)

I just got my first iPad and this is going to be a project for me this year too. Its a bit of a rabbit hole and there is a lot of info on the forum already to wade through. There are a few products on my radar as of now:


*TouchOSCmk1* - This appears to be the easiest one to configure for simple things, for example if you just want a page of CC sliders... I think this is the easiest one to make something simple like that. it can do much more then that, I just haven't gotten into it yet. There are tons of existing free shared TouchOSC panels available with some searching to try out or get ideas.


*TouchOSC* (update) - Similar as above, but apparently a bit more complicated because it can do more things now, but I'm not at all sure what more it can do. Its Brand new so there is not a lot of contributed panels for it yet, it can open the old ones though.


*Lemur* - Some people diss it, but it appears to me to be more powerful then TouchOSC, at the expense of being more complicated. I have noticed that developers such as midi kinetics (see previous post), based their commercial panels on Lemur in general. I think it might have a better ability to customize the look and feel of the panel, not sure though.


*Open Stage Control* - open source totally free solution that has a lot going for it, is very powerful, can run on ANY touchpad device or computer because the panel runs in a browser. All fine so far, its on my radar. I don't love the look of the sliders, etc.. but then again, I don't love the look of the sliders and such on TouchOSC either.


*PatchBoard* - This is very expensive solution, but I might end up just getting this one and being done with it. This is IMHO the only solution anyone should consider if they want two-way communication between DAW and touchpad. Most of the above solutions work fine for one-direction communication, and people have tried to jump through hoops to create some kind of two-direction communication.. mainly to get the touchpad to switch panels based on which track or plugin is currently selected in the DAW. However, those complicated setups would be a NIGHTMARE to create and maintain in my view. PatchBoard provides a much better all included two-direction solution that will just work. When you select a track in your DAW, the right panel comes up. The customization options for the panel were significantly more limited then any of the above solutions, but maybe it is enough. I am leaning towards coughing up the 500 bones for that one pretty soon.


*MetaGrid* - I bought this and returned it. Maybe I'll get it later when the new version comes out. The existing version doesn't have sliders, its just buttons that can mainly be associated with keyboard commands. Its a lot more like a StreamDeck then a midi surface. My initial reaction was that I didn't like the icons they provided, I took one look at the screen for LogicPro and thought..I don't need this. Some people love it though!
Those are the main ones on my radar right now. There are also some specialized things, for example LogicPro has a dedicate iPad app that provides LogicPro/Mainstage control, but I don't think it can do keyswitch buttons. I think there is a non-free app for Cubase also? There must be others. There used to be one for DP, but MOTU stopped supporting it and you can't get it anymore. These tend to be hit or miss as the DAW developers seemed to mostly make something like that and then later realize it would be a lot more work then they realized to support it rolling forward, and in some cases allowed it to die on the vine.

For Cubase, the tools from *MidiKinetics* (mentioned above) seem excellent...they are based on Lemur, so as I understand it, if you buy it, you can roll up your sleeves and customize it to whatever degree is possible with Lemur.

For ProTools I think a lot of people are using a subscription service called *Soundflow*, which will also work with other DAW's (I think?) but it seems to be most relevant to ProTools with a lot of ProTools add-on integrations and workflows. It does seem pretty tight..if I were using ProTools every day I would definitely be taking a closer look at it.


----------



## Drjay (Dec 19, 2021)

Lemur is nice, but programming can easily become a nightmare. Under Windows the editor crashes sometimes and when you do more complicated things it appears to me Lemur itself is not very stable either. That's the reason I moved to OSC. 
Since it is based on Javascript OSC is easy to program and you have lots of options. The new canvas object (in principle) makes it possible to create you own widgets. As I said elsewehre, the sky is the limit.
PatchBoard seems like the best solution, mainly because it is based on EUCON. You can do similar things using the MCU protocol or other protocols with OSC/Lemur (e.g. mapping parameters based on track names) but these solutions are always fiddly and error-prone. It took me a while to create a version being stable enough for my hobbyist use. Having a data model (and database) for all the track specific parameters is also nice. No need to deal with boring json parser functions and stuff like that. Having said that, I would be interested in the data included. The most tedious (and boring) work in my OSC template was not programming, but the setup of all the keyswitches, controller maps etc. 

I think 500 bucks is pretty steep. Although given the track record of the vendor, it is probably worth it, since you would expect a high quality software. If I count the hours I spent to create my OSC template it will be more than that. On the other hand I learned a lot and had fun creating functions which seemed undoable at first.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 19, 2021)

Drjay said:


> PatchBoard seems like the best solution, mainly because it is based on EUCON.



Not sure exactly about EUCON, but he wrote a custom controller for each DAW...maybe not DP because DP already has quite excellent OSC controller mode built in. But anyway, this standardized approach and then it feeds, I believe, to his application which serves up in a browser the actual panel. So this tight integration between the controller module and his app makes it possible to detect the track and display the right panel. Its just handled.



Drjay said:


> You can do similar things using the MCU protocol or other protocols with OSC/Lemur (e.g. mapping parameters based on track names) but these solutions are always fiddly and error-prone.



Yes. he is using track name also. But I think the main problem with the other products is getting the track name transmitted from the DAW to Lemur or whatever..its not always that straightforward and quite a bit more fiddly... and also depends on constantly updating the Lemur side to know how to receive various OSC messages and do the right thing. Patchboard has its own app to manage so called "patches" and its all done in a consistent manner...so basically very little fiddling around when stuff changes.




Drjay said:


> I think 500 bucks is pretty steep. Although given the track record of the vendor, it is probably worth it, since you would expect a high quality software. If I count the hours I spent to create my OSC template it will be more than that. On the other hand I learned a lot and had fun creating functions which seemed undoable at first.


For me if I have to spend more than 5-10 hours setting up an iPad controlling system, then $500 is going to be worth every penny. From what I have heard from others, people have spent literally HUNDREDS of hours trying to program their own personal ultimate lemur touch pad interface to control whatever.. its an easy rabbit hole to get trapped into....one huge benefit of Patchboard is that it just does what it does...sure some limitations compared to rolling your own, but you just accept the limitations, work within its confines, focus on setting up the patches for each instrument library you're using...and then just use it..no mucking around with figuring out OSC and javascript and midi and how to communicate two directions, etc etc.. just turn it on and start using it.


----------



## Drjay (Dec 19, 2021)

It is mentioned on their web page that they are using EUCON. It is a shame, this protocol is not open. I guess part of of the price is license fees, but I do not know.
I agree to what you‘re saying. If you don’t want to spend a lot of time on programming, this is probably one of the best solutions.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 19, 2021)

They way I read his page, and also from comments he has made on the Patchboard thread over the past year...its not that all DAW integrations are using EUCON with Patchboard. He was trying to say, there are some DAW's with direct integration (not using EUCON), that he wrote...and also any other EUCON-ready DAW's will work without his custom integrations. Here is one statement from MrMiller, the author of Patchboard:



mrmiller said:


> To do the DAW integration, I wrote a combination of a bunch of custom control surface plug-ins or reverse engineered stuff to make it work. For any DAWs that don’t support EUCON and I haven’t written a custom integration for (e.g. REAPER or Studio One), it’s a matter of finding the time and the motivation to create a new plug-in. That either means a bunch of users on that platform telling me they need it or someone wants to commission the integration directly and then it would be shared with everyone.



My understanding is that that EUCON protocol is basically open now, but there are some limitations, you can't use it to create an actual hardware console that competes with Avid's products. Something like that..


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 20, 2021)

Having tried all the usual ways of putting articulations onto an iPad, I actually plumped for simply putting a virtual 2 octave keyboard on the screen (mapped to Logic's articulation switching) alongside some basic CC faders and a few "2 way" faders mapped to Logic's smart controls. As Dewdman has already suggested, if you absolutely _don't_ want to write any more music ever again, touch screens are the perfect distraction to dive into and I saw myself in 2024 still fiddling with it.

For the OP - if you don't want to get involved with OSC etc, Logic does support basic two way midi via MacOS IDAM. But that comes with it's own set of caveats too.. Good luck!


----------



## Freudon33 (Dec 20, 2021)

> I think there is a non-free app for Cubase also? There must be others.


you probably want to talk about Sherlock from 14bitMidi
A great plugin with 3000 cubase controls at the tip of your fingers and all without complicated programming


----------



## Freudon33 (Dec 20, 2021)

the settings of the controllers of the generic peripherals require an in-depth knowledge of midi and sherlock allows you to refrain from all this


----------



## dgburns (Dec 20, 2021)

@gsilbers I went down the Lemur / LPX rabbit hole. I tried all sorts of solutions. At first I was using a system where I select a track on lemur, and that sent an osc message to osculator that fired an applescript. This selected a screenset and pointed and clicked the mouse onscreen at the right coordinates. It worked, but if you moved tracks around, the system fell down.
Then, I tried the osculator controller plugin ( the one you put inside lpx in the controller plugins area ) This promised two way osc messages, and I was actually able to select a track in lpx by the lemur directly using an osc message. But I needed to create controller assignments in lpx, and that was even more tedious. Also, the info is stored in preferences which is a really bad thing in case you trash preferences, there’s no way to recall as far as I know. So that solution was out and got buggy the more tracks you defined anyway.
So now I just select the track in lpx and then select the right page in lemur. Fine, it works, but it’s more gestures.

In the end, this patchboard app appears to be the final solution. Thanks @Dewdman42 for reminding me of it. I was actually trying to remember the name recently. For the amount of time I put in to this aspect over the years, 500 bucks is cheap…. if it works. Then use whatever else you want for your other controller needs, Open Stage Control looks promising.


----------



## rgames (Dec 20, 2021)

I have a Lemur project that is intimately intertwined with my orchestral template. It's one of the few things that's really improved my workflow over the past 10 years. Every time I get a new library I spend a few hours setting up a new tab in my Lemur template. It does take some time but I have templates that I've been using for 5-6 years. Spending a few hours to set up something that you'll use every day for at least five years is a pretty good investment.

Lemur on a tablet is just a hardware MIDI controller but you can add/remove/rearrange the controls and, most importantly, YOU CAN LABEL THEM. The labeling part is what really makes it useful for me. Right now I'm setting up a new template for Synchron Brass and I have 37 buttons and 9 sliders, all labeled. There's no way I'd remember all of those details without Lemur. But with it, they're all right there in front of me, labeled and ready to go.

Sitting right next to my tablet is a MIDI keyboard controller with a bunch of pads, sliders and knobs. I have no idea what controls what. I could label them but I'd need different sets of labels for every library. On Lemur, I just tap on the tab for whatever library I want and the new controls appear, labeled and ready to go.

The other option is, of course, to just create one track for every articulation. But with 37 articulations across 15 instruments that would require 555 tracks for just the brass. Instead, with Lemur and Expression Maps, those 555 tracks are compressed into 15 tracks.

The one major shortcoming I've found is the lack of info going *back* to the Lemur controller. It can be done for some things but it's really tricky and I never got it to work very well. Again, it's like a MIDI keyboard controller with labels that adapt to different libraries, DAW controls, etc. It sends data but doesn't really receive it.

Bottom line, using Lemur in combination with a template is a huge workflow enhancer for me.

rgames

EDIT: also, in all my years of using Lemur I've never had a crash. Neither the editor nor the app on my tablet.


----------



## Drjay (Dec 20, 2021)

rgames said:


> EDIT: also, in all my years of using Lemur I've never had a crash. Neither the editor nor the app on my tablet.


Lucky you  Lemur became unstable for me as soon as I started to implement a greater number of ‚inter object‘ dependencies and references, arrays etc. I could easily exceed memory limits of variables. As far as I remember, there also was a strange behaviour when using bitwise operators. The list goes on. In the end working round all those limits became too tedious for me.
But to make it clear: I still like Lemur for what it does, but imo complex projects are not Lemurs strength.


----------



## Drjay (Dec 20, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> My understanding is that that EUCON protocol is basically open now, but there are some limitations, you can't use it to create an actual hardware console that competes with Avid's products. Something like that..


Interesting. What is your assumption based on? I had a look at the EUCON SDK EULA recently and came to the conclusion you are not allowed to use it without permission, even for free projects. I admit permission does not necessarily mean license fees. But it did not feel ‚open’.
I might be wrong, since I am not a native speaker and legal English is something special.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 20, 2021)

I just googled around about it last night and read that in a few places. There is a lot of conflicting information and it sounds like the situation has changed several times in the past ten years so who knows. But I also seriously doubt mrmiller is paying any fees to have eucon capability when he already wrote custom controllers. You can always ask him. Using eucon for patchboard would be huge overkill and not worth paying for it. I don't think avid cares about charging a couple of people to use their protocol as long as you aren't competing with their hardware. The SDK is freely available and I'm sure you can find out from avid if you need to know.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 20, 2021)

And yes it's definitely true you need permission. I filled out a form last night which included an agreement and downloaded the SDK, it wasn't hard. Can't say more about it right now


----------



## Drjay (Dec 20, 2021)

I came across this form as well and decided not to download the SDK. I thought, if I invest my spare time and maybe code something useful I might not be able to share it in the end. Of course you‘re right, I could simply ask avid what‘s permitted…


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 20, 2021)

wow thanks everyone. thats a lot of info. for some reason i wasnt being notified of replies for this thread. ( i thought it was automatic)

I think you guys threw me into the big guys pool... 

Im looking for a more basic answer if Kontakt can receive "button" pushes from these ipad apps.
Like turning "on" botton of - for example - Spitfire's eDNA GUI for distortion or filter. 
So everytime i load up eDNA i can press a botton on my ipad that would turn on the distortion in that gui. 

All the info above is also very cool.. i migh tbe doing more what alex fraser mentioned of a simple setup. but if i could add pressing buttons and control the knobs of effects and gui paramters in different Kontakt instruments i might dive deeper into all of this.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 20, 2021)

Controlling the ui of a plugin is MUCH less trivial and I think probably generally not going to work other then if the plugin can receive midi commands, etc


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 20, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> All the info above is also very cool.. i migh tbe doing more what alex fraser mentioned of a simple setup. but if i could add pressing buttons and control the knobs of effects and gui paramters in different Kontakt instruments i might dive deeper into all of this.


If we're talking about Logic, I can go a little deeper on this.

Any VI that "publishes" its controls to Logic's host automation can in turn have those values mapped to midi CC data, using Logic's "learn parameter" function.

If you're hooked up via IDAM, the bonus is this works two ways. Moving the iPad controller moves the VI value and the reverse is also true. Values are also updated "live" to your iPad when you switch tracks.

I *think* that Logic doesn't actually distinguish between plugins though. You're effectively mapping "host automation parameter x" and that value will change and update with a new plugin. _(Happy to be corrected on this, btw._) But it might work assuming you're willing to change screens/templates on the iPad as you work.

Basically, a subset of what you want to do might be possible but it depends on what controls your VI makes available to the host automation. Sliders, dials usually, but generally not buttons.


----------



## mburellmusic (Dec 21, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> wow thanks everyone. thats a lot of info. for some reason i wasnt being notified of replies for this thread. ( i thought it was automatic)
> 
> I think you guys threw me into the big guys pool...
> 
> ...



By far the easiest way to communicate between any 2 pieces of music gear is via MIDI. Anything else is the Wild Wild West (imho). I use Lemur. When I push a button, Lemur sends MIDI out to my DAW (I use Cubase mainly) which then transmits the MIDI to the Kontakt plugin on my tracks. It's no different than when you push a piano key on your keyboard. The piano key transmits MIDI. So does Lemur. It's just a matter of knowing what MIDI message is mapped to the control in your Kontakt instrument. 
HTH


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 21, 2021)

So bascially kontakt only accepts midi commands from lemur/etc 
but no OSC controls, correct? 

I see reaktor could do OSC controls. but didnt see kontakt. 

Woudnt it be possible to script knobs and buttons with hidden midi CC (somehwere up in CC 99+) and program lemur to affect those as simple on/off and effects dials? 
I know its possible w LFOs. but not sure effects knobs and buttons.


----------



## A.G (Dec 21, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Id like to to have specific bottons show up and be able to change settings of effects, press buttons to turn effects on/off etc inside of kontakt.


I'd vote for Lemur, cause it offers a very powerful Scripting + Objects Environment which allows the users to build any sort of powerful and intelligent iOS Controller.

It can be done by third party companies, or regular users who know a little bit Java scripting and have a willing to read the Lemur documentation (where all objects and functions are well described).

For example, I spent a few months (in 2017) to built a complete iOS (Lemur) controller which provides: Articulation Naming, Coloring, Intelligent Articulation Buttons Ordering and advanced Control Change Mixer (with Fader CC# Assignments), powered by Fader zooming, Copy/Paste Presets etc. It is a complete iOS articulation & instrument parameters control workstation.

Until now the *AG Lemur Workstation* comes with X-DAW and VEP Multi Instance products. We plan to include the AG Lemur Workstation to our future products and even to release it as a stand alone product.

As a hole *AG Lemur Workstation* can get an X-DAW teleport for a second which saves hours of work. The Advanced Control Change Mixer (per Articulation Page) makes your work easier.

Here are some *iPad Lemur Remote Control Video* links:





__





| X-DAW 7 VIDEOS |







www.audiogrocery.com


----------



## mburellmusic (Dec 21, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> So bascially kontakt only accepts midi commands from lemur/etc
> but no OSC controls, correct?
> 
> I see reaktor could do OSC controls. but didnt see kontakt.
> ...


Kontakt does not support OSC. Few bits of music software do. MIDI is the ubiquitous standard for digital music communication. It has been around for something like 30 years (and showing its age, for better or worse). Everything from digital pianos to iPad apps, to DAWs, to guitar FX, to electronic drums all have some form of MIDI communication. There are MIDI hubs and MIDI adapters, and bluetooth MIDI and Wifi connections, and on and on. Eventually MIDI will be received by one of the MIDI tracks in your DAW which has a virtual instrument loaded up to receive it. When it receives the MIDI signal it will generate its sound and...voila. 

Yes you can absolutely use a MIDI CC message to control a knob or dial in a Kontakt instrument. Just check the documentation to see what MIDI CC message is mapped to each dial and pass it along. You can program your own Lemur or TouchOSC layout as you like to suit your needs and aesthetics. But my advice is to not try and roll your own iPad MIDI controller with Lemur or TouchOSC or something when there are already pre-made controllers out there. They will do everything you want and more. Designing your own MIDI controller beyond the most basic thing is a long road to hell if you don't know what you are doing. You can sink days, weeks, months into it.

If you use Logic AudioGrocery makes controllers that are deeply integrated. If you use Cubase, or Pro Tools, or Digital Performer (or Logic) you can use MIDI Kinetics stuff. That's what I use and it's fantastic. 

There is also a great app on iOS called MetaGrid which also integrates with other software in a Mac.

HTH.


----------



## A.G (Dec 21, 2021)

mburellmusic said:


> If you use Logic AudioGrocery makes controllers that are deeply integrated. If you use Cubase, or Pro Tools, or Digital Performer (or Logic) you can use MIDI Kinetics stuff.


Let me correct that. *AG Lemur Workstation* is compatible with any DAW! The Articulation Buttons (Names, Groups, Colors) teleporting is valid only for Cubase and Logic, however all other features are valid for any DAW (Cubase, Logic, Pro Tools, S1, DP, Ableton etc).

Only the Articulation Buttons must be named manually if you use DAWs different from Cubase & Logic.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 21, 2021)

A.G said:


> I'd vote for Lemur, cause it offers a very powerful Scripting + Objects Environment which allows the users to build any sort of powerful and intelligent iOS Controller.
> 
> It can be done by third party companies, or regular users who know a little bit Java scripting and have a willing to read the Lemur documentation (where all objects and functions are well described).
> 
> ...


would lemur be able to "press" a button in kontakt? say, an EQ and then be able to change the gain settings? All while not touching kontakt w a mouse .


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 21, 2021)

mburellmusic said:


> Kontakt does not support OSC. Few bits of music software do. MIDI is the ubiquitous standard for digital music communication. It has been around for something like 30 years (and showing its age, for better or worse). Everything from digital pianos to iPad apps, to DAWs, to guitar FX, to electronic drums all have some form of MIDI communication. There are MIDI hubs and MIDI adapters, and bluetooth MIDI and Wifi connections, and on and on. Eventually MIDI will be received by one of the MIDI tracks in your DAW which has a virtual instrument loaded up to receive it. When it receives the MIDI signal it will generate its sound and...voila.
> 
> Yes you can absolutely use a MIDI CC message to control a knob or dial in a Kontakt instrument. Just check the documentation to see what MIDI CC message is mapped to each dial and pass it along. You can program your own Lemur or TouchOSC layout as you like to suit your needs and aesthetics. But my advice is to not try and roll your own iPad MIDI controller with Lemur or TouchOSC or something when there are already pre-made controllers out there. They will do everything you want and more. Designing your own MIDI controller beyond the most basic thing is a long road to hell if you don't know what you are doing. You can sink days, weeks, months into it.
> 
> ...



we might be having our cables crossed here... Im not looking for any tool to produce music or compose. Its to have a prodcut companion for a custom kontakt product we might be releasing. (hence the kontakt scirpting subform post)


----------



## mburellmusic (Dec 21, 2021)

Ah OK. Sorry I totally misunderstood. I have some searches I have set up for things I'm interested in and I didn't even look at the forum. Oops.

Yes, absolutely. Lemur sends MIDI. If your product receives MIDI then you can do anything you want with the MIDI you receive. If your button is a toggle with an on/off state I'd send some CC with the min value (0) being off, and the max value (127) being on. If it's just a button push then I'd use a note message out of the range of the instrument, like C-2 or something. Or if you need more control use a sysex message and you can use whatever you want encoded as a stream of 8 bit values.

MIDI is MIDI. If you can send it you can receive it. Just buy Lemur and/or TouchOSC and give it a shot.


----------



## A.G (Dec 22, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> would lemur be able to "press" a button in kontakt? say, an EQ and then be able to change the gain settings? All while not touching kontakt w a mouse .


AG Lemur Workstation comes with ten CC# assignable faders plus Y/X pad (two assignable CC#).
There is a single button labeled "Automation" which comes with default CC#70, but it can be changed to any CC# in the Settings.

You can learn the Kontakt parameters to these Faders. Each AG Lemur page comes with custom CC# assignments.

The Articulation Buttons MIDI output can be set to:
- Note (KS);
- Key Pressure;
- Program Change (default);
- Control Change

The default setting is "Program Change". For example, you can dedicate a given page and set the Buttons Output to "Controller". In this scenario the Buttons will output say CC#32 with different values (if you use the 64 Buttons template, you will be able to output 64 values, if 112 Buttons template - 112 values. However Kontakt parameters can be learned to different CC# definitions not values.
In this case you can use a DAW Input Transformer to transform the CC values to CC Numbers. I am on Cubase and Logic and can do that easily. The other alternative (if your DAW does not offer a good Input transformer) is to use a Kontakt Multi Script. I can program one easily...

Those who own X-DAW can dedicate an iPad page for CC Buttons and create Names directly in X-DAW and teleport the names to AG Lemur, other wise you must name the Buttons manually.
Here is a Video where I demonstrate the CC Assignments, and show the "Buttons Output" settings.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Jan 18, 2022)

FWIW the new TouchOSC 2.0 has extensive scripting capabilities. Anyone so inclined can build an automated system, or perhaps a future version of X-DAW could support the same functionality as Lemur. Lemur is fantastic software but it's difficult to recommend building a workflow on software that's more or less abandoned.


----------



## asp (May 27, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> I just got my first iPad and this is going to be a project for me this year too. Its a bit of a rabbit hole and there is a lot of info on the forum already to wade through. There are a few products on my radar as of now:
> 
> 
> *TouchOSCmk1* - This appears to be the easiest one to configure for simple things, for example if you just want a page of CC sliders... I think this is the easiest one to make something simple like that. it can do much more then that, I just haven't gotten into it yet. There are tons of existing free shared TouchOSC panels available with some searching to try out or get ideas.
> ...


Keep in mind that Open Stage Control requires iOS 10.3 or higher. It will not work on iPad Generation 2 or earlier models, since they can only be upgraded to iOS 9.x.


----------

